
PEP 8: Change requirement to adhere to Standard English - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/python/peps/commit/0c6427dcec1e98ca0bd46a876a7219ee4a9347f4
======
dragonwriter
I suspect that it loses some of the intended meaning of the original; while
there are lots of things that _Elements of Style_ suggests, the overwhelming
thing that a reference to it communicates, to me at least, is _concision_. I
don't know if its the only not-wrong thing in the work, but its certainly the
only thing I've specifically retained from it, in any case, and when I've
talked to others its been the main thing of value most have reported getting
from it.

Actual usage and more substantive style I'd tend to use a more current and
comprehensive style manual like Chicago, even before considering qualitative
issues of the _Elements_ relative to its time.

------
zimpenfish
Worth noting that regardless of any racial or otherwise overtones to Strunk
and White, professional linguists and grammarians consider it to be garbage
advice and this commit ends up being a sensible route.

e.g. This from Geoffrey K. Pullum, who has railed upon this particular dead
horse many times,
[https://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=15509](https://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=15509)

> Virtually nothing useful about English grammar can be learned from Strunk.
> Setting aside a few standard conventions of punctuation, which barely
> deserve to be called part of the grammar, the grammatical claims Strunk
> makes are foolish assertions

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I don't think the book is generally supposed to be teaching grammar, it is, as
I understand it, trying to teach 'style'. Of course the style it teaches is
perhaps somewhat antiquated.

